# Mahlkonig EK43 - Copper



## coffee_omega

*Mahlkonig EK43 - Copper*


----------



## GCGlasgow

I can see it...can't afford it though!


----------



## Jason1wood

I'd love it also, sitting near a copper Dalian roaster that I can't afford either


----------



## coffee_omega

Guys u can spread cost over few months, no extra charge


----------



## Stevie

Is this just for copper model?


----------



## Blackstone

i still cant see it. tried on my phone and pc. anyone care to share the details?


----------



## jlarkin

Blackstone said:


> i still cant see it. tried on my phone and pc. anyone care to share the details?


It says *price drop - £1650 + VAT until end of July* Copper EK43 and then similar text to you'd see on the site about the grinder...


----------



## Blackstone

jlarkin said:


> It says *price drop - £1650 + VAT until end of July* Copper EK43 and then similar text to you'd see on the site about the grinder...


cheers. maybe time to check bank account


----------



## coffee_omega

Stevie said:


> Is this just for copper model?


No, which colour you want?


----------



## coffee_omega

Blackstone said:


> cheers. maybe time to check bank account


Get in touch....


----------



## Stevie

Thinking on a black one, but not 100% set


----------



## coffee_omega

Stevie said:


> Thinking on a black one, but not 100% set


Although we r not suppose to but will do in your case.


----------



## Stevie

Is it a UK model, UK plug and no warrantee issues to be had? I've been warned off 'grey imports'. Thanks


----------



## coffee_omega

Stevie said:


> Is it a UK model, UK plug and no warrantee issues to be had? I've been warned off 'grey imports'. Thanks


Absolutely UK spec and plug. We are authorised mahlkonig dealer in UK. No grey imports like some.


----------



## Stevie

Great, let me have a think. I need to get one at some point as well as either a peak/mythos one just not sure when (start up in planning)


----------



## coffee_omega

Stevie said:


> Great, let me have a think. I need to get one at some point as well as either a peak/mythos one just not sure when (start up in planning)


Okay,


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

Is the copper finish actually copper? (Stupid question of the day)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Is the copper finish actually copper? (Stupid question of the day)


Think you've answered your own question!


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton

Well.... No - one would have hoped the clue is in the question, but at the same time, copper is expensive, so most things like this are just copper coloured plastic...

do I take it it actually is copper then?


----------



## Drewster

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Well.... No - one would have hoped the clue is in the question, but at the same time, copper is expensive, so most things like this are just copper coloured plastic...
> 
> do I take it it actually is copper then?


I still can't see it..... but I'm gonna guess it is a sort of orangy paint sort of colour rather than a real copper finish..... but.....................

( If I am wrong and it is a proper shiny metallic copper finish - I would imagine it looks 'orrible)


----------



## Stevie

I believe it's just copper colour and has a matte/satin finish


----------



## Jason1wood

Any joy seeing this???


----------



## Drewster

Jason1wood said:


> Any joy seeing this???


Yep - That I can see.......... and as I expected... a sort of orange-brown paint


----------



## coffee_omega

Last weekend to grab this EK for an exceptional value.


----------

